# Royal viv finished.



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Well okay I haven't actually done a build or anything I just bought loads of plants etc  anyways before anyone comes on saying royals don't do well in vivs etc, mine is actually quite active, eating well etc and he uses all the space regularly  I prefer to read my animals rather than a caresheet, he was in a rub and constantly was trying to find a way out bumping into the sides etc so a viv it was for my handsome chappy.




















































Pics were taken on my phone so they are not that great.


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

Thats brilliant mate, really like what you've done there :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Tedster said:


> Thats brilliant mate, really like what you've done there :2thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Well okay I haven't actually done a build or anything I just bought loads of plants etc  anyways before anyone comes on saying royals don't do well in vivs etc, mine is actually quite active, eating well etc and he uses all the space regularly  I prefer to read my animals rather than a caresheet, he was in a rub and constantly was trying to find a way out bumping into the sides etc so a viv it was for my handsome chappy.
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Looks good to me mate :2thumb:

I hate rub's for keeping any animal in long term, thats just my own personal opinion and each to there own and all that, personally i wouldn't dream of keeping a snake in a rub, so you get my vote with that one, lol :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

buddylouis said:


> Looks good to me mate :2thumb:
> 
> I hate rub's for keeping any animal in long term, thats just my own personal opinion and each to there own and all that, personally i wouldn't dream of keeping a snake in a rub, so you get my vote with that one, lol :2thumb:


 
Yeah I am not a rub guy myself, I have used them before in the past but they are not all that great tbh.

I use Rubs to quarintine but that is about it.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice mate its good to see snakes in nice vivs i hate all this bog roll and simple setups. also dont agree with the rubs nonsense either, fair enough for hatchings but adults in them is wrong in my eyes


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> very nice mate its good to see snakes in nice vivs i hate all this bog roll and simple setups. also dont agree with the rubs nonsense either, fair enough for hatchings but adults in them is wrong in my eyes


 
Thanks mate  yeah I know what you mean LOL!
I am now looking into getting the corn snakes sorted because their vivs are just falling apart! besides I want them to have a bit more space.

Just some more pics to share of Goyle enjoying his new home.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks mate  yeah I know what you mean LOL!
> I am now looking into getting the corn snakes sorted because their vivs are just falling apart! besides I want them to have a bit more space.
> 
> Just some more pics to share of Goyle enjoying his new home.
> ...


yeah when i got my boa i was advised kitchen roll blah blah blah but sod that for a laugh lol iv got the branches and all that and a cat litter try full of water for him to soak in all i need is the plants now. was gonna go down the live plant and soil route but it wouldnt last with a boa lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah when i got my boa i was advised kitchen roll blah blah blah but sod that for a laugh lol iv got the branches and all that and a cat litter try full of water for him to soak in all i need is the plants now. was gonna go down the live plant and soil route but it wouldnt last with a boa lol


 
I have a little boa with branches hides and everything in a large faunarium with branches etc, he is so docile mate, I have seen alot of boas strike defensively particularly when young etc and all that jazz but he is pretty laid back considering, never once attempted to bite me LOL! 

Look forward to seeing him grow up and doing him a similar enclosure.


I can't be botherd with the whole live plant thing, unless I was keeping amphibians I don't see the point and especially not with a boa lmao.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

This is really naturalistic, well done, you should be really proud  such a beautiful enclosure for a beautiful snake  xx


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> This is really naturalistic, well done, you should be really proud  such a beautiful enclosure for a beautiful snake  xx


Glad it pleased a set of beautiful eyes too:flrt:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Glad it pleased a set of beautiful eyes too:flrt:


Ahh huni that is sooo sweet, you are too good to me, love you :flrt:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Ahh huni that is sooo sweet, you are too good to me, love you :flrt:


luffs you more:Na_Na_Na_Na::flrt:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> luffs you more:Na_Na_Na_Na::flrt:


Completely and utterly not possible :blush: I will stop hijacking your thread with proposals of lurrrve now :2thumb: well done once again literally though that vivarium is absolutely amazing did you get any ideas from anywhere or create it on your own?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Bexzini said:


> Completely and utterly not possible :blush: I will stop hijacking your thread with proposals of lurrrve now :2thumb: well done once again literally though that vivarium is absolutely amazing did you get any ideas from anywhere or create it on your own?


Yes I seen a bunch of wedding flowers :whistling2:
I looked at them and thought, my royal would lurrrrrrrrrrrrve this.  and set out to mimic what I had seen.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

last few pics.


































And thats it.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Brill job on those vivs Dixon your royal looks chuffed to bits as well, he`s a nice chunky lad isn`t he.:2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

wayakinwolf said:


> Brill job on those vivs Dixon your royal looks chuffed to bits as well, he`s a nice chunky lad isn`t he.:2thumb::notworthy:


he is hun  and thanks


----------



## G.R/Trooper (Feb 20, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Yes I seen a bunch of wedding flowers :whistling2:
> I looked at them and thought, my royal would lurrrrrrrrrrrrve this.  and set out to mimic what I had seen.


Mimic? Why not just USE them? =P


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G.R/Trooper said:


> Mimic? Why not just USE them? =P


 
nah! tbh I hate weddings lmao.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have a little boa with branches hides and everything in a large faunarium with branches etc, he is so docile mate, I have seen alot of boas strike defensively particularly when young etc and all that jazz but he is pretty laid back considering, never once attempted to bite me LOL!
> 
> Look forward to seeing him grow up and doing him a similar enclosure.
> 
> ...


yeah my guy is as placid as hell just over a year old and 3ft longish and eats for scotland haha but dosnt mind getting taking out but hates going back in lol, but he will be my only snake i have cos my missus dosnt like them lol. pity to beacuse theres a stunning irian jaya carpet python im my local that id love to have but unless she sees the light i wont get any more slithering beasts


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah my guy is as placid as hell just over a year old and 3ft longish and eats for scotland haha but dosnt mind getting taking out but hates going back in lol, but he will be my only snake i have cos my missus dosnt like them lol. pity to beacuse theres a stunning irian jaya carpet python im my local that id love to have but unless she sees the light i wont get any more slithering beasts


 
meh! as the saying goes, what they don't know can't hurt them.
I have not had a person as of yet come to my house with a vengful hate of exoitcs and leave with a keen interest. 

If not, never mind.
But I seriouly could not be dictated too on what I can and can't keep.
Just me though.... this is why I stay single lmao.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> meh! as the saying goes, what they don't know can't hurt them.
> I have not had a person as of yet come to my house with a vengful hate of exoitcs and leave with a keen interest.
> 
> If not, never mind.
> ...


haha to fair to her she was never a snake fan and it didnt help that the boa magiclly appeared in the house lol that certainly didnt help matters at all but she will come round eventually as im sure she will want a new prada handbag or a new pair of jimmy choo's soon enough lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha to fair to her she was never a snake fan and it didnt help that the boa magiclly appeared in the house lol that certainly didnt help matters at all but she will come round eventually as im sure she will want a new prada handbag or a new pair of jimmy choo's soon enough lol


 
haha yeah this is true  
Snakes are just awesome, I think everyone can find a facination in them, even people who don't like them, especially with colours that speak out to that person. Albino's etc.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> haha yeah this is true
> Snakes are just awesome, I think everyone can find a facination in them, even people who don't like them, especially with colours that speak out to that person. Albino's etc.


yeah your right with her its not that she dosnt like them because i know she has much respect for all reps, she just hadn't been around one before and wasnt sure about the way they behaved or anything plus she knows getting tagged by a boa is way worse than a beardie lol dosnt help that her parents try all the horror stories with them but she is coming round slowly lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah your right with her its not that she dosnt like them because i know she has much respect for all reps, she just hadn't been around one before and wasnt sure about the way they behaved or anything plus she knows getting tagged by a boa is way worse than a beardie lol dosnt help that her parents try all the horror stories with them but she is coming round slowly lol


 
I have faith in you mate.: victory:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

looks brilliant :notworthy:


----------



## Rednurse (Nov 13, 2010)

That looks really nice! If our Royal wasn't in a rack we'd do a viv setup, as he's so active it's a shame not to see him!

It's interesting that nobody seems to have done a savannah/desert setup for a royal on this forum, which is where they come from in the wild. It seems everybody does jungle/rainforest ones which is weird! I guess it's quite hard to find a realistic substrate to replicate dry riverbed/savannah which wouldn't compromise a pet so much.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Rednurse said:


> That looks really nice! If our Royal wasn't in a rack we'd do a viv setup, as he's so active it's a shame not to see him!
> 
> It's interesting that nobody seems to have done a savannah/desert setup for a royal on this forum, which is where they come from in the wild. It seems everybody does jungle/rainforest ones which is weird! I guess it's quite hard to find a realistic substrate to replicate dry riverbed/savannah which wouldn't compromise a pet so much.


 
Hey thanks for the comments, you know what, I did use aspen type savanah type substrate for him, but he took it upon himself to stay on top of his branch for a few days?

So I assumed he didn't like it?
He is a weird royal I tell ya! 

I might try it again at a later date and snap some pics up.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> looks brilliant :notworthy:


thanks mate.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that looks great, and he looks awesome: victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> that looks great, and he looks awesome: victory:


 
Thankyou, :notworthy: he is he is awesome, but of course not as awesome as your work but yeah, he is the pride of our snakes.: victory:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thankyou, :notworthy: he is he is awesome, but of course not as awesome as your work but yeah, he is the pride of our snakes.: victory:


 Wow where did you get them white flower's from they look wicked in that tank


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Wow where did you get them white flower's from they look wicked in that tank


 
Thanks mate, I buy all my plants from a shop up the road they basicly sell everything! the plants are £2.50 each, bigger, better and stronger than the pet shop ones.

The pet shop around the corner is selling smaller ones which break easier for £8 each!


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Thanks mate, I buy all my plants from a shop up the road they basicly sell everything! the plants are £2.50 each, bigger, better and stronger than the pet shop ones.
> 
> The pet shop around the corner is selling smaller ones which break easier for £8 each!


 Do they have a website?
:no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Do they have a website?
> :no1:


 
Pffft I have no idea!

It is a sell everything type of shop mate! and they sell just about everything.

I can't even remember the name of it, but I know many places have those types of shops nearby so it is always worth checking them out.: victory:

Next time I go I will get the name for you.


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Pffft I have no idea!
> 
> It is a sell everything type of shop mate! and they sell just about everything.
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks i think it bring's out the colour in the vivarium make's it look really smart


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

scotty667 said:


> Ok thanks i think it bring's out the colour in the vivarium make's it look really smart


 
Thanks mate, I done something similar for my Corn Snakes too.

If you send me a friend request you can see some of the animals and some setups too on my profile.

All the same types of plants etc.


----------

